# Rokntools banjo....



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks cool, price is good.....

No distributors in North America 
The price is good on the Homax, but this looks alot more....

whats the word....

Sturdier :yes:

The blueline mudbox pro is similar, but at the cost of a used bazooka (or 1/2 a new one), or 4 times the cost of a kraft banjo, this seems like a good deal

Or if you had a banjo you could just add the thingy...


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Or you can just tape with a bazooka .... I haven't met anyone here in stoon that tapes with a banjo


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Damn thats getting close to my homemade attachment, I have the spring loaded creaser as well, difference is mine has a cutter, plus rollers inside the banjo to make the tape run easier.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Damn thats getting close to my homemade attachment, I have the spring loaded creaser as well, difference is mine has a cutter, plus rollers inside the banjo to make the tape run easier.


you should patent that it's your creation......when you get rich remember I gave you the idea


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Makitaboy said:


> Looks cool, price is good.....
> 
> No distributors in North America
> The price is good on the Homax, but this looks alot more....
> ...


What's the price amount? How much for the 'thingy' alone?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpbplvmeNxg

http://www.herramientasdrywall.com/...B/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62906000/Products/000068


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

JustMe said:


> What's the price amount? How much for the 'thingy' alone?


49 € ..... aboot 70 dollars


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll see if I can't get my hands on one for testing!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

its missing the cut blade...


----------



## klhplaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Delko tools are about to add a metal banjo and universal creaser to their range of tools. Keep an eye out. I did some testing for delko last year and it trumps all banjos. Rokntools is a cheap copy and have breached delko patent. I tried the Rokntools creaser with my advance banjo and it loses contact at different angles leaving edges without mud, don't waste your time and money!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> Looks cool, price is good.....
> 
> No distributors in North America
> The price is good on the Homax, but this looks alot more....
> ...


well I have to comment on this, the homax I thought was not worth spending a cent on matter of fact I can build better,looked Like a China discount dollar store unit to me 

Blueline to me would not touch that either, seems to have always at the bottom of the tool pile why.....:whistling2: the unit in the pic does look attractive, oop gottta go here comes the Ole Lady


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'll see if I can't get my hands on one for testing!


Wanna buy a video Camera:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Wanna buy a video Camera:blink:


I've got like 6 now Joe....
Im good for a while :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

klhplaster said:


> Delko tools are about to add a metal banjo and universal creaser to their range of tools. Keep an eye out. I did some testing for delko last year and it trumps all banjos. Rokntools is a cheap copy and have breached delko patent. I tried the Rokntools creaser with my advance banjo and it loses contact at different angles leaving edges without mud, don't waste your time and money!


How can it leave edges without mud? I've been using wheeled banjo's for many years and can't see how it's possible, you wouldn't by any chance be connected to Delko would you?:sneaky2:
By the way, the Homax banjo doesn't open wide enough for taping corners with the Delko creaser so you can't flush with an anglehead....I've tried.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> How can it leave edges without mud? I've been using wheeled banjo's for many years and can't see how it's possible, you wouldn't by any chance be connected to Delko would you?:sneaky2:
> By the way, the Homax banjo doesn't open wide enough for taping corners with the Delko creaser so you can't flush with an anglehead....I've tried.


Ive tried as well, It sucks, Not enough mud to allow a roll and a flush so I don't use my delko creaser much, Its for small jobs but then by hand is just as fast, Or a cp and mudhead, The Homax though, I love it, Its great, I tape all flats now with a homax,fuse and setting mud.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

That attachment on the banjo would make it harder to use than a standard Kraft banjo, or similar. Banjos dont need creasers


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

chris said:


> That attachment on the banjo would make it harder to use than a standard Kraft banjo, or similar. Banjos dont need creasers


Have to agree. The Homax is great, just different. Holds less mud, and you have to cut the tape with a knife. I'm just faster with my Kraft. Especially with Fibafuse.:thumbsup:

Screw Redbull,Fibafuse gives you wings.


----------



## jamie35 (Dec 18, 2015)

Kiwiman said:


> Damn thats getting close to my homemade attachment, I have the spring loaded creaser as well, difference is mine has a cutter, plus rollers inside the banjo to make the tape run easier.


I've been thinking of a way could not make anything work. Can you show a pic. Plase


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Damn thats getting close to my homemade attachment, I have the spring loaded creaser as well, difference is mine has a cutter, plus rollers inside the banjo to make the tape run easier.


Old thread I know but I am in the market for a new banjo. Any pics on DWT of your homemade setup? If you are shy about it being public shoot me a pic in a pm.


----------

